

Safari Reader: Killing Google? Apple’s Weapon of Mass Destruction.  - pajju
http://jimlynch.com/index.php/2010/06/07/safari-reader-apples-weapon-of-mass-destruction/

======
nowarninglabel
So did you post this to show how ridiculous it was, back when it was posted in
2010? Some may say, sure it seems ridiculous now in hindsight, but I say, from
my Apple-hater perspective, that it was always ridiculous. Further recent data
just proves it to be so, with Safari still sitting at around 4% market share
as it has for some time (S4 + S5) [http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/06/17/report-
the-most-common-w...](http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/06/17/report-the-most-
common-web-browsers-and-browser-versions-today/)

~~~
pajju
This is a native feature in iOS5. Also not all are running the latest iOS5.

This move is a kill for the real estate of the web - the publishers. Exposing
READER feature in the browser means users are going to disable all ads in
iphone and ipads in iOS5.

Knowing this great feature I used yesterday in my iPhone, I now install the
Reader addon for my Firefox; say Adblocker in Firefox.

The publishers run the web with the content. There was a time when content was
the king. Now, Platform is the king. It's a platform war.

